# Six Degrees of Science Fiction Actors:  New Game



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2002)

I give all the credit for this idea to nic - your friendly neighbourhood animation moderator.
Check out her great animations-based website at www.lungfishstudios.com

Ok then, you have heard of the play/movie *Six Degrees of Separation*?  The title describes the theory that you are only separated from any other human being on this planet by six degrees - i.e. relationships.

A few years ago a new game did the rounds (I think it was born on the 'net), called *Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon*.  This actor is one of the most prolific of his generation, and IIRC, no one has yet separated him from any other movie actor by more than six degrees.

We propose to try this with Science Fiction/Fantasy/Horror actors:
Example: Link Brad Pitt to David Duchovny in six movies or less

Brad Pitt was in "The Mexican" with Julia Roberts 
Julia Roberts was in "Nottinghill" with Hugh Grant 
Hugh Grant was in "9 months" with Julianne Moore 
and Julianne Moore was in "Evolution" with David Duchovny!! 

Of course, the astute viewer will note that Duchovny and Pitt starred in Kalifornia together, so maybe this is not the best example.  

Some Rules you might want to follow:

The *FIRST* person to post a correct answer gets the next go
You can specify less than six movies if you want to post a real stumper (but, duh, try not to ask us to do it in one - that's dull)

I suppose we should try and keep this genre based, but that would probably be too difficult, so try it if you can, but don't worry if you have to step outside SF etc.

Lets go for it!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2002)

First one:

Link Liam Neeson to Lawrence Fishburne is six moves or less


----------



## Dave (Jul 19, 2002)

_ is this cheating? _

Liam Neeson....  (the voice of Qui-Gon Jinn).... Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones.... Christopher Lee....  (Count Dooku/ Lord Tyrannus)   

Christopher Lee....  (The Burgomeister).... Sleepy Hollow (1999)....Johnny Depp ....  (Constable Ichabod Crane)

Johnny Depp.... (Commander Spencer Armacost)....  Astronaut's Wife, The (1999).... Charlize Theron....  (Jillian Armacost)      

Charlize Theron.... (Mary Ann Lomax)....  Devil's Advocate, The (1997).... Keanu Reeves....  (Kevin Lomax)  

Keanu Reeves.... (Thomas A. Anderson/Neo).... Matrix, The (1999).... Laurence Fishburne....  (Morpheus)   

That's 5 moves. But only the voice of Liam Neeson appears. I could add Ewan McGregor (Obi-Wan Kenobi) and do it in six though.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2002)

Way to go!  This is actually a harder game than I though :eek7:

Want to post one?


----------



## Dave (Jul 19, 2002)

I found it very hard, but interesting. I'd like to do one.

How about....

William Shatner to Michelle Pfeiffer in six moves.

(I checked that I can do it in six using genre movies, just to not make it too hard.)


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2002)

Sheesh this one is hard!

Can I ask for a clue?  Just a little one?  Go on.....

Is the Shatner link film a Star Trek?


----------



## Dave (Jul 19, 2002)

was William Shatner in something else then  

I'm sure there is more than one way of doing it but my way makes use of Batman.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2002)

I was fixated on "What Lies Beneath" or "Ladyhawke" for Michelle Pfeiffer....

Might be closer now.....  I wonder if anyone else is going to join in??


----------



## nic (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *William Shatner to Michelle Pfeiffer in six moves.
> *



I can do it using non-scifi movie voice over.

William Shatner _as Kirk_ (Star Trek: Generations, 1997) Patrick Stewart as _Picard_
Patrick Stewart _as voice of Pharaoh Seti I _(Prince Of Egypt, 1998) Michelle Pfeiffer _as voice of Tzipporah _

Is that 3 steps or 2?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice one Nic!  
Not sure how many steps - if you count in movies it would be two - Generations and Prince of Egypt, if you count in actors it is only one - both WS and MP have acted with Patrick Stewart.  

Don't know which is better - actors I suppose, then our numbers are smaller 

Have you got one?


----------



## nic (Jul 19, 2002)

Ok, got one.
Through *6* scifi/fantasy/horror movies I am able to connect *George Clooney* to *Toni Collete.*

Can anyone do it in 6 movies or less?
(Don't feel confinded to just the 3 movie genres I listsed.)

_ One film I used might not be well known, but it was an adaptation of a Dean Koontz horror novel)_


----------



## Dave (Jul 19, 2002)

Yes 3 moves was way better than mine. For the record I was going:

ST: III--> Christopher Lloyd-->

Back to the Future-->Michael J Fox-->

Mars Attacks!-->Jack Nicholson--> Michael Keaton


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2002)

I forgot all about Christopher Lloyd being in that movie!

Ok, I think I figured out Nic's...

George Clooney - Batman and Robin - Uma Thurman
Uma Thurman - Gattaca - Jude Law
Jude Law - A.I. - Haley Joel Osment
Haley Joel Osment - The Sixth Sense - Toni Collette


Woohoo!
Was this a different way from your route?


----------



## nic (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *Was this a different way from your route? *



Yeh, mine was:

George Clooney (Batman and Robin) Alicia Silverstone
Alicia Silverstone (Hideaway) Jeff Goldblum
Jeff Goldblum (Jurassic Park) Samuel L Jackson
Samuel L Jackson (Unbreakable) Bruce Willis
Bruce Willis (6th Sense) Toni Collette

Your way was shorter Tabitha 

Your turn!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2002)

Alrighty then:

Sigourney Weaver to Brad Pitt (I think I can do it in four).


----------



## nic (Jul 19, 2002)

Sigourney Weaver (Copycat) Holly Hunter
Holly Hunter (O Brother, Where Art Thou?) George Clooney
George Clooney (Oceans 11) Brad Pitt


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2002)

I was trying to do Genre movies - I went via Alien, Fifth Element, and Twelve Monkeys.

Next!


----------



## nic (Jul 20, 2002)

Okay, I aint thought this one through so there is no limit.

*Jennifer Lopez to Alan Rickman.*


----------



## Dave (Jul 20, 2002)

*4 moves*

Jennifer Lopez....  (Azteca).... Antz.... Gene Hackman ....  (General Mandible)

Gene Hackman .... (Robert Caulfield, Deputy District Attorney) .... Narrow Margin ....  Anne Archer ....  (Carol Hunnicut, Publishing Editor)


Anne Archer .... (Cathy Muller Ryan) .... Patriot Games .... Richard Harris ....  (Paddy O'Neil)


Richard Harris.... (Albus Dumbledore)....  Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone .... Alan Rickman ....  (Professor Snape)

4 moves -- see if you can beat that.


----------



## nic (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: 4 moves*



> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *4 moves -- see if you can beat that. *


I don't think I can. Well done Dave 
Do you want to have a go now?


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2002)

Sorry, Tabitha and I have been a bit busy as you may realise, redoing this forum. I did mean to leave a new one.

*Sigourney Weaver to Kurt Russell*

in whatever it takes!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 22, 2002)

I can do it in two movies with a non-genre film...

Kurt Russell was in *Vanilla Sky* with Jason Lee
Jason Lee was in *Heartbreakers* with Sigourney Weaver


I will spend a little time mulling over a way to do it sticking to our preferred genres....


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 29, 2002)

Ooops, I forgot to come back here - is anyone still out there?


Ok then, try this:  Luke Perry to Kevin Costner in six moves or less (I think I can do this in five SF or Fantasy movies).


----------



## nic (Jul 30, 2002)

Luke Perry - (Buffy Vampire Slayer) - Donald Sutherland
Donald Sutherland - (Space Cowboys) - Toomy Lee Jones
Tommy Lee Jones - (Double Jeopardy) - Ashley Judd
Ashley Judd - (Kiss the Girls) - Morgan Freeman
Morgan Freeman - (Robin Hood)- Kevin Costner

I don't really know any scifi movies with Costner though.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2002)

Nice one - totally different way from how I did it, though 

As for Costner - I used Robin Hood too, it's fantasy, right?


----------



## nic (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *Nice one - totally different way from how I did it, though
> 
> As for Costner - I used Robin Hood too, it's fantasy, right? *



I guess, the story of Robin Hood is mythical.
My go again?
Hmm....

* John Hannah to Mel Gibson * Any amount of steps and from any genre.


----------



## Dave (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nic _
> *I don't really know any scifi movies with Costner though. *



Waterworld.... The Postman....

or, did you mean you didn't know any *good* scifi movies with Costner.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 31, 2002)

He was also in DragonFly ( http://us.imdb.com/Title?0259288 ) a Sixth Sense rip off I do believe, I think it crashed and burned too.


----------



## nic (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *or, did you mean you didn't know any good scifi movies with Costner. *


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 2, 2002)

Is anyone else gonna come join us??????

OKay then John Hannah to Mel Gibson

Mel Gibson was in Signs with Joaquin Phoenix
Joaquin Phoenix was in Parenthood with Keanu Reeves
Keanu Reeves was in Chain Reaction with Rachel Weisz
Rachel Weisz was in The Mummy with John Hannah

*phew*  that one was quite a head scratcher!


If anyone else out there wants a go, take your chance now....


----------



## triffid (Aug 24, 2002)

Donald Sutherland to William Shatner.

Can be done in two moves


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 24, 2002)

ooooh, I feel like I should really know this one.  Will get the thinking cap on!


ps Welcome triffid!


----------



## triffid (Aug 24, 2002)

Thanks Tabitha .

If this one's a little too hard then just say (tee hee  )


----------



## nic (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by triffid _
> *Donald Sutherland to William Shatner.
> Can be done in two moves  *



I can do the connection, but not in 2 steps though:

Donald Sutherland (Space Cowboys) Tommy Lee Jones
Tommy Lee Jones (Men in Black) Will Smith
Will Smith (Independance Day) Brent Spiner
Brent Spiner (Startrek: Generations) William Shatner

Ta da!


----------



## triffid (Aug 25, 2002)

Weldone nic, catch *throws a crunchie at her*.

But you can still do this in two moves. Any more takers?


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 25, 2002)

hmmm, could the quicker link be via the 70s version of Invasion of the Body Snatchers?  I think it might be 

Leonard Nimoy was in that movie with Sutherland, hence the link.  

Have you got another one Nic?  I am off to Seattle/Vegas for the next wee while so I won't be around much for the next week or so.


----------



## nic (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *Have you got another one Nic?  I am off to Seattle/Vegas for the next wee while so I won't be around much for the next week or so. *



*Courtney Cox to Heather Graham *

As many moves as you like, but try to stick in the scifi genre if possible.
_ Have a good time in Vegas Tab x x_


----------



## triffid (Aug 25, 2002)

Well done Tabitha, you were correct, truck of crunchie on it's way to you  .

Nic, are we alowed to use TV shows with your one?


----------



## nic (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by triffid _
> *Nic, are we alowed to use TV shows with your one? *


Nah, "Friends" would make it too easy!


----------



## triffid (Aug 25, 2002)

Ok, here goes....

Heather Graham and Mike Myers (Austin Powers 2)
Mike Myers and Drew Barrymore (Waynes World 2)
Drew Barrymore and Courtney Cox (Scream)

How's that?


----------



## nic (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by triffid _
> *How's that?  *



Sweet  Your turn!


----------



## triffid (Aug 25, 2002)

Ok, try this for size....

Shannen Doherty to Salma Heyek .


----------



## triffid (Sep 2, 2002)

Ok, seeing as no one has even attempted this one I shall give you the answer, you can do this in two...

Shannen Doherty and Jason Lee (Mallrats)
Jason Lee and Salma Heyek (Dogma)



Alright, try this one.....

Kenneth Brannah to Nicole Kidman.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by triffid _
> *Ok, seeing as no one has even attempted this one I shall give you the answer, you can do this in two...
> 
> Shannen Doherty and Jason Lee (Mallrats)
> Jason Lee and Salma Heyek (Dogma)*


HEY!  Gimme a break I have been otherwise engaged!   But I see from your choices that you a perhaps a Kevin Smith fan just like me?



> _Originally posted by triffid _
> *Alright, try this one.....
> 
> Kenneth Brannah to Nicole Kidman. *



Working... working... working...


----------



## triffid (Sep 3, 2002)

Sorry Tabitha, I should have given you more of a chance there. And yes I am a great Kevin Smith fan (If Warner's are reading this then let him write the new Superman film for Frell's sake  ).


----------



## nic (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by triffid _
> *Kenneth Brannah to Nicole Kidman. *


Was Kenneth Brannah in Wild Wild West?
If so....

Kenneth Brannah - (Wild Wild West) - Will Smith
Will Smith - (Men in Black) - Tommy Lee Jones
Tommy Lee Jones - (Batman Forever) - Nicole Kidman


----------



## triffid (Sep 3, 2002)

Weldone that Lady *Throws Nic a bar of her fave choccy* .

You did it in three which is how many I did it in, only I took a different route.....

Kenneth Brannah and Robert Deniro (Frankenstein)
Robert Deniro and Val Kilmer (Heat)
Val Kilmer and Nicole Kidman (Batman forever)

Okies, your turn .


----------



## nic (Sep 3, 2002)

Hmm...

Claire Danes to Mike Myers (not really sci-fi choices I know  )


----------



## triffid (Sep 4, 2002)

That's a bloody hard one.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 4, 2002)

Claire Danes was in Romeo and Juliet with Leonardo diCaprio
Leo is going to be in Gangs of New York with Cameron Diaz
Cameron Diaz' voice appeared with Mike Myer's voice in Shrek.

Owzat?


And Kevin SMith writing the new Superman - yes please!  Have you read his Dardevil comics?  They are great!


----------



## nic (Sep 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *Owzat?*


Cool. Your turn!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 4, 2002)

Last post before I go beddy-byes.

Picking two names at random from my mental hat.  Knowing my style they were probably in a movie _together_ 

Penelope Cruz and Keanu Reeves.  I don't think this is possible via SF genre.  

Nuh-night


----------



## triffid (Sep 4, 2002)

Right.....

Penelope Cruz and Nicholas Cage (Captain Corelli's mandolin)
Nicholas Cage and Angelina Jolie (Gone in 60 seconds)
Angelina Jolie and Denzil Washington (The bone collector)
Denzil Washington and Keanu Reeves (Much ado about nothing)

.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 5, 2002)

Works for me!  You're up!


----------



## triffid (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a challenging one for ya....

Christopher Walken to Dina Meyer (The one who's playing Batgirl in "Birds of prey". And no that show ain't part of the link  ).


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 13, 2002)

This one is really hurting my head, Triffid.  After a while I even turned to imdb, and I still don't have any ideas!


----------



## triffid (Sep 13, 2002)

Would you like me to give you the answer? It can be done in two


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 13, 2002)

IN TWO???  *hangs head in shame*


I totally can't get this, so unless someone else swoops in with a clever answer, yes please Trif


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 15, 2002)

I got it, I got it!  Dina Meyer was in Starship Troopers (On tv last week) with Casper Van Dien, and Casper Van Dien was in Sleepy Hollow (my flatmate just bought this) with Christopher Walken.

*phew* tough one!

OK, try and link these two:  Sharon Stone to Patrick Stewart.  I haven't thought this one through, so I'll be trying it too.


----------



## nic (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *OK, try and link these two:  Sharon Stone to Patrick Stewart.  I haven't thought this one through, so I'll be trying it too. *



Sharon Stone (Casino) Robert De Niro
Robert De Niro (Ronin) Sean Bean
Sean Bean (Lord Of the Rings) Ian McKellen
Ian McKellen (X Men) Parick Stewart

Horray!!! 

Now do:

Elijah Wood to Maggie Smith


----------



## triffid (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *I got it, I got it!  Dina Meyer was in Starship Troopers (On tv last week) with Casper Van Dien, and Casper Van Dien was in Sleepy Hollow (my flatmate just bought this) with Christopher Walken.
> 
> *phew* tough one!
> ...



CORRECT!!!  *Choccy bar*


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 6, 2002)

D'oh!  I forgot all about this thread.  

Now, I believe Nic posted "Elijah Wood to Maggie Smith".  I think I can do that in two, but I better go check it out.


----------



## Diamond9697 (Oct 7, 2002)

let's see...

Elijah Woods was in Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Rings with Ian McKellen

Ian McKellen was in Richard III with Maggie Smith


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 7, 2002)

Nice one Dia, I thought they were in "Jack and Sarah" together, but a quick check of the vid collection proved me wrong.


----------



## Diamond9697 (Oct 7, 2002)

hmmm....lets see how about

Liv Tyler to Kirsten Dunst


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 7, 2002)

Ok this one I can do:

Liv was in Armageddon with Affleck
Ben was in Good Will Hunting with his brother Casey Affleck
Casey was in Ocean's 11 with Brad Pitt
Brad was in Interview with the Vampire with Kirsten Dunst!


----------



## Diamond9697 (Oct 7, 2002)

woohoo!  your turn


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 7, 2002)

Yay!

Okay, let me choose some of my favourite actors.

Jason Isaacs to Edward Norton.

This might be a tough one, 'specially if you don't know who Isaacs is


----------



## Diamond9697 (Oct 7, 2002)

This one took some serious thought but I think I have one...

Jason Issacs was in Armageddon with Will Patton
Will Patton was in The Mothman Prophecies with Richard Gere
Richard Gere was in Primal Fear with Edward Norton


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 7, 2002)

Nice one.  That was a lot quicker than the route I had in mind.

Your turn...


----------



## Diamond9697 (Oct 7, 2002)

Gary Oldman to Russell Crowe


----------



## DarkCity545 (Dec 7, 2002)

Gary Oldman "Hannibal" with Ray Liotta
Ray Liotta "Article 99" with Keifer Sutherland
Keifer Sutherland "Dark City" with Jennifer Connelly
Jennifer Connelly "A Beautiful Mind" with Russell Crowe

I hope this is right, is this counted as 4 moves?


----------



## Diamond9697 (Dec 15, 2002)

that works and yeah that would be four movies


----------

